# New Goat Cart!



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I got this cart- FOR FREE! A close family friends had it, and moved  but she gave it to me!!!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

That is AWESOME, Sarah!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> That is AWESOME, Sarah!


I know!! It has a little roof with fringe and everything!!! Better picture tomorrow in the light


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh wow, a goat surrey with the fringe on top. that is uber cool! congrats!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Oh wow, a goat surrey with the fringe on top. that is uber cool! congrats!


Exactly what I said!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: :stars: That is neat!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

what a cool little wagon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Bahaha!!! That smiley face cracked me up! Lol :slapfloor:

That's really cool, I've never tried training any of my goats to pull anything before... Now I'm thinking that would be cool.. onder:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Byccombe said:


> Bahaha!!! That smiley face cracked me up! Lol :slapfloor:
> 
> That's really cool, I've never tried training any of my goats to pull anything before... Now I'm thinking that would be cool.. onder:


Haha yeah, I wanted to show my excitement  
You should!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I don't have any wethers... I gues I could use one of our bucks, but they're WAY too stinky right now. lol


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

WHAT!!!! No wethers!!! They are the sweetest most loveable hayburners out there!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

No, we actually only had ONE buckling born this year, and we sold him. 
Next year we should have six does kidding, so maybe we'll keep one. 
Though of course I'm hoping they'll all have girls.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I LOVE wethers! They're so sweet and loveable, and in my opinion, not as temper entail as the girls


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a wonderful cart!!! Congrats to you!


----------

